# New Inkjet Cartridge Problems?



## Jimmy A (Apr 18, 2004)

Ever have a problem with a new inkjet cartridge not working properly right after you put it in? I have a Lexmark Z65p and it would happen almost every time. The ink would not flow evenly and properly. I found a solution. I'll put it here in the form of a letter I sent to Lexmark:

This is to help you help other customers. My Z65p uses cartridges 82 and 83 (color.) In my first year when my printer was new, every time I put in a new cartridge it would not work properly. Ink would not flow properly. Almost every new cartridge had the same troubles. Then I started doing 2 things to all new cartridges and they worked perfectly every time.

1. Open the box and feel the foil package to determine the TOP of the cartridge. Then put it back in the box in an UPRIGHT position. (They were always in the box sideways or upside down.)

2. Just before installing, put the new cartridge STILL IN ITS BOX in your kitchen oven on a cookie sheet IN AN UPRIGHT POSITION at the very low temperature of about 120 to 130 degrees for about 20 to 30 minutes. (Best to bring the oven to 130 and turn it off just before putting the cartridge in.) Take it out and when it is cooled enough to handle and is just a little warm install it. New cartridges have worked perfectly EVERY TIME I have done this. It would be helpful if your factories would put them in their boxes in an upright position instead of sideways or upside down.

I hope this will be helpful to someone.


----------



## Ron264995 (Mar 6, 2004)

Before you install a "new" or "remanufactured" cartridge.

1) Ensure the cartridge is at room temperature
2) Hold it the right way up and shake it up and down 5 times
3) Remove from foil wrapping (if still in it) Install it and try it..it should be OK

If not, run the printer's software and clean the cartridge, several times if necessary.
Also then realign by the software if neccessary

Don't try cleaning the bit of the cartridge where the ink comes out with chemical solvents.

If it still doesn't work ask the supplier to swap it.

How does the ink get onto the paper? Not many people know this. There will be one or more small suction motors in the base of the printer that literally suck the ink through. Excess ink is usually drawn onto a foam mat in the base of the printer from where it evaporates.

Occasionally (especially where low quality ink is used) the tubes leading to these pumps get blocked and the printer stops working.

Ron (who is involved in the industry)


----------

